# GenieGO 2 First Look



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

DBSTalk is proud to release our First Look of the DIRECTV GenieGO 2​





*GenieGO 2 First Look*​​_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._​


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Solid Signal also has a hands on review of the GenieGO2, you can check that out here: http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/6173-Solid-Signal-s-HANDS-ON-Review-DIRECTV-GenieGO-2


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Great review, team!

I would like to stress that this product is still in pre-release status and we don't know when DIRECTV or your favorite third party retailer would have them.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Or at least the "official" First Look. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209649-new-geniego-version-2-on-the-way/?hl=%2Bnew+%2Bgeniego#entry3211609

But serious, good work anyway guys by the DBS team....


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Other than size, how does this compare to the GG1 (or whatever it is called now)?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

This looks great. It says transcoding speed improves. so something better than 1hr - 1hr like current GenieGo?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

EricRobins said:


> Other than size, how does this compare to the GG1 (or whatever it is called now)?


From an app standpoint, it's functionally identical. It does transcode 2x-3x quicker, however. So if you're waiting for a transcode, a better experience. If you normally transcode overnight, pretty much the same experience.

Also easier to hook-up, because it can be connected co-ax or CAT5. The GG1 was CAT5 only.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

woj027 said:


> This looks great. It says transcoding speed improves. so something better than 1hr - 1hr like current GenieGo?


Correct, no more one to one transcoding time. Actual speed difference can vary, but still a significant improvement.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

very good news. Invariably my wife is going on a trip and wants to download a show or movie an hour or so before the flight...typically she only ends up with one or two hour long shows.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> Also easier to hook-up, because it can be connected co-ax


as long as the customer has SWM, that is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm biting the bullet and going with genie as my HR-700's appear to becoming unstable (experience tells me i'm about to lose one of them); been with Directv since 96 so this will be no cost to me. Everything I watch is recorded except a few live sports events. Should i wait on this or do with the existing Genie. I have cat 5 and multiple RG 6's at each tv (3). Like the whole house but it is much slower to FF thru commercials. Is Genie better at this? Any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You are talking about the Genie DVR where this review is of GenieGO which is a different thing.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Shot in the dark, and I assume the answer is no, but: Does it bridge the Ethernet and SWiM connections? IE: could one use this as both a CCK and a Genie Go?

If not, that is a missed opportunity.


----------



## AVPhan (Jun 22, 2006)

No mention anywhere on Video Quality.
Same as I found out hard time with Genie2go that quality is barely 480i.
Is it only just me that it's been years now, I refuse to watch anything that not HD quality?


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice review folks. You have convinced me to purchase one once they are available.


----------



## widmark (Sep 4, 2012)

AVPhan said:


> No mention anywhere on Video Quality.
> Same as I found out hard time with Genie2go that quality is barely 480i.
> Is it only just me that it's been years now, I refuse to watch anything that not HD quality?


I have the same question. If video quality of new GG2 isn't improved significantly, it's not a compelling update for me. 720p minimum.


----------



## zimm0who0net (Aug 27, 2002)

Why isn't this just a feature of the Genie DVRs? TiVo was doing this on their standard DVR over a decade ago.

EDIT: TivoToGo was released in January of 2005, so technically not "over a decade ago".


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

JosephB said:


> Shot in the dark, and I assume the answer is no, but: Does it bridge the Ethernet and SWiM connections? IE: could one use this as both a CCK and a Genie Go?
> 
> If not, that is a missed opportunity.


While it seems at this time that is not going to be a supported hookup method, mine is working just fine doing just that right now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

AVPhan said:



> No mention anywhere on Video Quality.
> Same as I found out hard time with Genie2go that quality is barely 480i.
> Is it only just me that it's been years now, I refuse to watch anything that not HD quality?


While it looks fine on an iPhone and ok on an iPad, I agree I wish we'd have better quality options. With the obviously better horsepower in his unit I wonder if we might get it someday, but who knows.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

AVPhan said:


> No mention anywhere on Video Quality.
> Same as I found out hard time with Genie2go that quality is barely 480i.
> Is it only just me that it's been years now, I refuse to watch anything that not HD quality?


Video quality is exactly the same at the moment... about 1200 kbps. IMHO, that's fine for a phone or a 1024x768 iPad 2 or iPad Mini, e.g., but not optimal for a retina resolution 9" iPad 3 or higher resolution tablet at that size or larger.

With every new release of client software, I'm hoping there will be an option to transcode at higher quality, even if it will take a little longer and result in larger files. 2200 kbps for in-home streaming to my iPad Air would be welcome. Maybe someday!


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

I was just about to buy one of these. I am glad that I waited.
One question about the Out of Home viewing feature. Does the show that you are about to watch have to be transcoded or does it stream straight from the DVR?

Thanks for the great work guys.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Juanus said:


> I was just about to buy one of these. I am glad that I waited.
> One question about the Out of Home viewing feature. Does the show that you are about to watch have to be transcoded or does it stream straight from the DVR?


If it's not already transcoded and sitting in GG memory as "ready to download", it's transcoded on the fly (and not kept in GG storage).


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job first lookers!


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

AVPhan said:


> No mention anywhere on Video Quality.
> Same as I found out hard time with Genie2go that quality is barely 480i.
> Is it only just me that it's been years now, I refuse to watch anything that not HD quality?





widmark said:


> I have the same question. If video quality of new GG2 isn't improved significantly, it's not a compelling update for me. 720p minimum.





inkahauts said:


> While it looks fine on an iPhone and ok on an iPad, I agree I wish we'd have better quality options. With the obviously better horsepower in his unit I wonder if we might get it someday, but who knows.


Its ok on 7" or less. My Kindle Fire HDX is watchable, but on a PC at full screen you can tell the bit rate is too low.

Its still not comparable to Sliingbox streaming or Vulkano recordings, like Steve, hoping for an option to allow me to select what I want


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve said:


> If it's not already transcoded and sitting in GG memory as "ready to download", it's transcoded on the fly (and not kept in GG storage).


I've found that having it already transcoded is better for the video quality and having FF, skip back, etc

With the auto download and transcoding times, I never really had any issues not having something ready


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

Sale Date?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

prushing said:


> I've found that having it already transcoded is better for the video quality and having FF, skip back, etc
> 
> With the auto download and transcoding times, I never really had any issues not having something ready


Ya. If it's already transcoded, it's guaranteed to stream at 1200 kbps (at least I _think _that's the case. See below.) If it transcodes on the fly, streaming rates are adaptive, based on your connection speed. So it's possible that with only a 512 kbps connection, e.g., on the fly transcodes will exhibit lower picture quality overall, but stream more smoothly.

What I'm not sure about is if the connection won't support 1200 kbps streaming, the GG2 device won't re-transcode that same show "on the fly" _anyway_, to compensate for the poor connection. Based on *prushing's *experience, I'm guessing it sticks with the pre-transcoded file, in spite of the connection quality.


----------



## sydkar (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow!! Thanks guys. Waiting for this device and want it to be fine-tuned before I get frustrated and smash it into pieces.
I have ROKU and this will make a fine addition to my entertainment system. DBS is awesome!!

Mike


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another great first look gang!


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

_Any chance they are going to fix the Geniego app to work with more tablets and devices?_
_It still does not work with the Galaxy Tab. The list of "approved" android devices is quite short._


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dazed&confuzed said:


> _Any chance they are going to fix the Geniego app to work with more tablets and devices?_
> _It still does not work with the Galaxy Tab. The list of "approved" android devices is quite short._


Which Galaxy Tab? I tried the original product with the original Tab 10.1 running OS 3.2 and it worked fine. But that was months ago.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

palmgrower said:


> Sale Date?


From post #3 ....
_I would like to stress that this product is still in pre-release status and we don't know when DIRECTV or your favorite third party retailer would have them. _


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Any mention about when this will go on sale and how much? What about if you already have the first generation geniego? Will directv offer an upgrade path or anything or am I out of luck? Otherwise great job guys! Can't wait to get my hands on this!


----------



## JB3 (Oct 2, 2006)

As always, a great first look!

As an owner of the first generation Genie Go, I'm sadly dissapointed to see the five device limit still exists. With a family of 5 with multiple devices each, this is very limiting.


----------



## tabush (May 1, 2007)

does DTV offer this feature (offloading shows to a mobile device for offline viewing) for HR-24 series of DVR's? or only for genie?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the first look.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tabush said:


> does DTV offer this feature (offloading shows to a mobile device for offline viewing) for HR-24 series of DVR's? or only for genie?


GenieGo will work with any HR2X as long as it has a network connection on the same IP address range as the GenieGo.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

RAD said this GenieGo will transcode OTA from an AN21.

Will the original GenieGo be able to do this now/soon?

Will we be able to transcode out of market sporting events we subscribe too now?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

What's the picture quality like if you load the file onto the device as opposed to streaming it?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dbronstein said:


> What's the picture quality like if you load the file onto the device as opposed to streaming it?


Depends. If you can stream at 1.5mb or faster, you'll see maximum PQ either way. 
At slower speeds, streaming PQ will likely be inferior.


----------



## rd76 (Sep 16, 2007)

Issues with the Genie Go is when you want to watch a live broadcast. You first have to open the scheduler app and start to record the live event. Then wait about 3 minutes for the recording to show up in the playlist of the Genie Go. I wish they would combine the scheduler in the same app as Genie go . Now compared to a Slingbox it's not as good. I run the sling and Genie Go. The Slingbox allows you to watch everything live and in HD quality. The Genie Go runs at a slower bandwidth and it's picture quality is about average. The biggest advantage on Genie go is to download a recorded event while on wifi to your ipad so you can watch it later. This has a 30 day limitation then it erases.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rd76 said:


> You first have to open the scheduler app and start to record the live event. Then wait about 3 minutes for the recording to show up in the playlist of the Genie Go. I wish they would combine the scheduler in the same app as Genie go .


Is already combined on the iPad at least.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

dazed&confuzed said:


> _Any chance they are going to fix the Geniego app to work with more tablets and devices?_
> _It still does not work with the Galaxy Tab. The list of "approved" android devices is quite short._


I used a Galaxy Note 10.1 during the trial. The app would not run until another tester told me that he had to disable developer options on his Android device. After I did that, it worked perfectly. You might try that.


----------



## LDighera (Oct 16, 2007)

rjhseven said:


> I'm biting the bullet and going with genie as my HR-700's appear to becoming unstable (experience tells me i'm about to lose one of them); been with Directv since 96 so this will be no cost to me. Everything I watch is recorded except a few live sports events..


Be prepared to sign another two year contract!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

LDighera said:


> Be prepared to sign another two year contract!


I suspect someone who has been a customer for 18 years isn't going to have an issue with a two year contract.

Of course if he is discussing a Genie, this isn't the appropriate thread. If he is discussing a GenieGo 2, then there is no two year commitment.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JosephB said:


> Shot in the dark, and I assume the answer is no, but: Does it bridge the Ethernet and SWiM connections? IE: could one use this as both a CCK and a Genie Go?
> 
> If not, that is a missed opportunity.


Yes, it does act as a CCK.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There's some question about that, actually. It may eventually have that role but it's not functioning that way now.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Which Galaxy Tab? I tried the original product with the original Tab 10.1 running OS 3.2 and it worked fine. But that was months ago.


Galaxy Tab 3 10.1



Groundhog45 said:


> I used a Galaxy Note 10.1 during the trial. The app would not run until another tester told me that he had to disable developer options on his Android device. After I did that, it worked perfectly. You might try that.


Thank You! I will check for that.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Does getting a new Genie 2 go require a new 2 year contract?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Kash76 said:


> Does getting a new Genie 2 go require a new 2 year contract?


No.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

But you'd better ask for a GenieGo! (The two hasn't been released, and afaik, no date has been publicized.)

BTW, thought I mentioned it earlier, but don't see it: Nice work, gentlemen and lady!


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Steve said:


> Depends. If you can stream at 1.5mb or faster, you'll see maximum PQ either way.
> At slower speeds, streaming PQ will likely be inferior.


So what is the PQ when you load a file?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dbronstein said:


> So what is the PQ when you load a file?


GenieGo 2 video image quality is very good on a tablet - at least on a WIN 8.1 tablet. It also is very good on an Android (Jelly Bean OS) tablet. iPad users can testify about their experiences.

While the actual video is reproduced in something other than HD itself. on many devices the quality of the video is solid enough that some folks may very well ask you if it is HD. That experience happened to some of the field testers. That is as much a function of the video processor capabilities to refine imagery in the playback device as it is the trancoded file itself.

The issue of producing HD video is a challenge based on securing copyright protection primarily. SInce GenieGo produces files retained on mobile devices, those files must maintain copyright protection/encryption on HD content. SD content does not have this mandate. It seems that the easier path was to do the best job possible at SD video and avoid the headaches of attempting HD copy-protected files...it was likely not a limit based on the GenieGo 2 hardware.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dbronstein said:


> So what is the PQ when you load a file?


Comparable to a standard DVD, ~720x480. Looks good on a phone, 7" device and a 1024x768 iPad 2 or PC laptop, but "soft", IMHO, on an iPad with retina display. Definitely watchable, tho. The screen grabs below are from an iPad Air.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DIRECTV will never guarantee you a GenieGO 2 -- like DVRs, they consider all GenieGO devices are equal. The only way to get one will be through your favorite third party retailer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Comparable to a standard DVD, ~720x480. Looks good on a phone, 7" device and a 1024x768 iPad 2 or PC laptop, but "soft", IMHO, on an iPad with retina display. Definitely watchable, tho. The screen grabs below are from an iPad Air.


Just to give some form of comparison...here is a WIN8.1 tablet screen shot....


----------



## biggie4852 (Jul 9, 2007)

I wish mines would just work, DTV included it with my Genie upgrade last year it never work. I have Verizon Fios and Genie Go will not recognize or configure the Actiontec MW424WR router for some reason.


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

Groundhog45 said:


> I used a Galaxy Note 10.1 during the trial. The app would not run until another tester told me that he had to disable developer options on his Android device. After I did that, it worked perfectly. You might try that.


Tried it, Developer options had not been enabled on my Tab. Enabled then disabled and still no joy.
Starts to load the app and then just hangs with a black screen.
The app works on my Galaxy phone though, but old eyes need a bigger screen.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

biggie4852 said:


> I wish mines would just work, DTV included it with my Genie upgrade last year it never work. I have Verizon Fios and Genie Go will not recognize or configure the Actiontec MW424WR router for some reason.


there is a thread here some where by litzdog911 dealing with your same router and apparently the same issue. If you find it you might find it useful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

biggie4852 said:


> I wish mines would just work, DTV included it with my Genie upgrade last year it never work. I have Verizon Fios and Genie Go will not recognize or configure the Actiontec MW424WR router for some reason.


See if this helps ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206117-actiontec-mi-424-router-no-out-of-home-access/?view=findpost&p=3184837&hl=%2Bactiontec

Mine works fine now.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jun 18, 2007)

dazed&confuzed said:


> _Any chance they are going to fix the Geniego app to work with more tablets and devices?_
> _It still does not work with the Galaxy Tab. The list of "approved" android devices is quite short._


It doesn't work with Dell Venue 8 (Android) either.  I'm hoping the Android app will be updated to accommodate the new GenieGo 2 device.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Would love to get higher quality video from my Genie 1 I already own even if it takes longer.


----------



## P.R Bandit (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks better, sounds better. I had the Home Cinema Kit for about 5 months and couldn't use it because Directv didn't send me the DECA that went with it. Just last week they came over and installed it all. Now I see what I want to where I want to. When this comes out, I'll ask for it..


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

P.R Bandit said:


> Looks better, sounds better. I had the Home Cinema Kit for about 5 months and couldn't use it because Directv didn't send me the DECA that went with it. Just last week they came over and installed it all. Now I see what I want to where I want to. When this comes out, I'll ask for it..


They'll treat it like Genie DVR's, you don't get to pick which model you'll get, so no guarantees.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

P.R Bandit said:


> Looks better, sounds better. [...] When this comes out, I'll ask for it..





acostapimps said:


> They'll treat it like Genie DVR's, you don't get to pick which model you'll get, so no guarantees.


Correct. And having used both, I can tell you there's no difference in picture or audio quality using the GG2 vs. the GG1. Main difference is faster transcoding speeds, which, IMHO, only really matters if you need to wait for transcodes on your way out the door. If you normally transcode overnight, unless you need to process more hours of content than you sleep, either will work equally well for you.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

trh said:


> RAD said this GenieGo will transcode OTA from an AN21.
> 
> Will the original GenieGo be able to do this now/soon?
> 
> Will we be able to transcode out of market sporting events we subscribe too now?


anyone know if the GG1 will be able to transcode OTA?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

trh said:


> anyone know if the GG1 will be able to transcode OTA?


That's a good question. I don't see why not, since it already transcodes MPEG-2 for SD programming. Fingers-crossed the next GG1 firmware update adds this capability, since the GG2 firmware already supports it.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Is there any chance that the GenieGo 1 can be updated to do faster than the 1:1 transcode that it now does or is it a hardware limitation?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Crow159 said:


> Is there any chance that the GenieGo 1 can be updated to do faster than the 1:1 transcode that it now does or is it a hardware limitation?


I'm going to guess hardware since since day one it's always been around the 1:1 mark.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

So basically the GenieGo I just received today is outdated? Should I return it and wait for the GenieGo 2?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Up to you. No telling when next version may be released, or even if.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Up to you. No telling when next version may be released, or even if.


It also doesn't seem to be what I thought it was. I was looking for a way to stream my content on my dvr.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jonny4 said:


> It also doesn't seem to be what I thought it was. I was looking for a way to stream my content on my dvr.


That's never been the real purpose of GenieGo...it's mostly designed to free people up from any dependence of Internet connectivity to watch recorded content on a mobile device. Any streaming capability is just a secondary capability if one has a decent speed Internet connection...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jonny4 said:


> It also doesn't seem to be what I thought it was. I was looking for a way to stream my content on my dvr.


It certainly can stream your DVR content, if your mobile device has a decent wi-fi connection. A steady 768kbps or better connection provides a very good experience, IMO. Maximum quality can be achieved at about 1500kbps. The ability to stream to my iPhone has come in very handy for me lately; I don't always know in advance when I might be away from home and want to watch a previous night's recording.

You can find a "how to stream" link about halfway down on this page. There's also a link to a LIVE TV streaming 'work-around' below it.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

So, other than the difference in transcoding the 2 devices are very similar? If I want to stream, not put a show on my device, will the transcoding matter? I didn't pay for the genieGo and I didn't sign any contract extension so I guess I could just try it and if it doesn't work return it to them.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jonny4 said:


> So, other than the difference in transcoding the 2 devices are very similar? If I want to stream, not put a show on my device,* will the transcoding matter?* I didn't pay for the genieGo and I didn't sign any contract extension so I guess I could just try it and if it doesn't work return it to them.


When you stream, you are still transcoding, but on the fly vs. to device storage.

They only allow one GG device per account, so it's hard for me to directly compare streaming one model to the other. My guess is if you're streaming and you want to skip commercials, the GG2 will resume playback after a skip faster than the GG1, because it has a faster processor. If you're just playing through however, and not trying to jump over commercials, I would expect streaming performance to be similar on both devices.

As I said above, the key is to have a good internet connection, both uploading to the internet and downloading while out of home. GG transcodes are currently about 1.2 mbps, so 1.5 mbps wireless up and 1.5 mbps down will allow you to stream at maximum quality, with a bit of a cushion.

If you want to stream in-home, on your own wireless G or N network, odds are you'll have plenty of bandwidth available for maximum GG streaming quality at all times.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

Steve said:


> When you stream, you are still transcoding, but on the fly vs. to device storage.
> 
> They only allow one GG device per account, so it's hard for me to directly compare streaming one model to the other. My guess is if you're streaming and you want to skip commercials, the GG2 will resume playback after a skip faster than the GG1, because it has a faster processor. If you're just playing through however, and not trying to jump over commercials, I would expect streaming performance to be similar on both devices.
> 
> ...


I have charter and download ranges from 15Mb to 60Mb and uploading ranges from 2.5Mb to 5Mb.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Can you FF/skip through commercials while streaming OOH? I didn't think you could do that (or maybe it is my device that doesn't allow it). 

Jonny4 -- if you didn't pay for the GG, and since there is no recurring fee, I wouldn't return it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jonny4 said:


> I have charter and download ranges from 15Mb to 60Mb and uploading ranges from 2.5Mb to 5Mb.


For streaming outside the home, you're fine on the upload side (2.5 to 5Mb). The download speed will depend on the wi-fi hotspot you're currently connected to at your hotel, hospital waiting room, coffee shop, etc.

Inside the home, you're hardwired on the upload side and the speed of your wireless router is the determining factor down, which shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

trh said:


> Can you FF/skip through commercials while streaming OOH? I didn't think you could do that (or maybe it is my device that doesn't allow it).
> 
> Jonny4 -- if you didn't pay for the GG, and since there is no recurring fee, I wouldn't return it.


Each client is different, ATM. I can skip using the iPhone client, but I have to use the scrubber bar with my iPad, e.g.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Android is able to do everything you can do on a downloaded file

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

prushing said:


> Android is able to do everything you can do on a downloaded file


Can you "stack" skips with the Android clients? Asking because I'm unable to with the PC client, but I can with the iPhone client. On the current PC client (2.1.0.36), I can only skip ahead 30 seconds at a time.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve said:


> Can you "stack" skips with the Android clients? Asking because I'm unable to with the PC client, but I can with the iPhone client. On the current PC client (2.1.0.36), I can only skip ahead 30 seconds at a time.


I'll have to confirm but it was working last night on show that I don't think was transcoded. I'll schedule a recording that I know isn't auto downloaded.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

prushing said:


> I'll have to confirm but it was working last night on show that I don't think was transcoded. I'll schedule a recording that I know isn't auto downloaded.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


30 second skips do stack fine on Android, but as normal only on a show that has finished recording

On PC it works, but the time bar does does jump back and forth and then the video goes to the correct skip forward spot


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

prushing said:


> On PC it works, but the time bar does does jump back and forth and then the video goes to the correct skip forward spot


I see the jumping back and forth on my PC client, but no matter how many times I press SKIP while streaming, I only seem to advance 30 seconds. Could have something to do with the responsiveness of the computer itself.

Good that the Android client is stacking. Hopefully the iPad app will stack as well at some point. Even if it doesn't, the iPad scrubber bar does update the time as you slide it forward, so it's an acceptable alternative, IMHO.


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

Any chance they will let me transcode and download outside my home network. It would be nice to get new shows when I am on the road to be able to watch them on the plane ride home...I could do that with my Vulkano, it just was not very stable.
Also, I would like better device compatibility (Transformer Prime) and HD content for my laptop.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

VABlitz said:


> Any chance they will let me transcode and download outside my home network. It would be nice to get new shows when I am on the road to be able to watch them on the plane ride home...I could do that with my Vulkano, it just was not very stable.


Not at this time. You can stream OOH, but that won't help you on the flight.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

VABlitz said:


> Any chance they will let me transcode and download outside my home network. It would be nice to get new shows when I am on the road to be able to watch them on the plane ride home.


That's been on my wish list for GG ever since it came out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> That's been on my wish list for GG ever since it came out.


It's fair to assume that with the imminent release of GG2 now...and the fact that it has more current and powerful hardware inside...additional capabilities _*might be*_ possible in the future. Just speculating.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm guessing the lack of the feature has more to do with contracts\DRM vs. hardware\software limitations.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> That's been on my wish list for GG ever since it came out.


I wouldn't be surprised to remote copying appear in a future GG1 f/w update. OTA transcoding as well. Don't see it as a h/w limitation in either case.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> I'm guessing the lack of the feature has more to do with *contracts\DRM* vs. hardware\software limitations.


You could be right. I don't think the TiVo Stream supports OOH downloading either.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Beside any OOH capabilities (and limitations)...there's certainly other candidates for new things stemming from GG2. The desire to process multiple devices concurrently was on multiple wishlists, along with perhaps new remote administration capabilities...it will be interesting to see if any of those kind of things surface in the future.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Has the GG2 been released? SolidSignal's web site still shows the old model.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd believe SS's site. (Ive seen no reports saying it was in the wild).


----------



## Lenard (Nov 20, 2005)

Got one from SS on 5/27. Thought I was getting #1, opened box on delivery and it was a #2


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I've got tired of waiting for the GG2 so I got the Slingbox 500 instead. I need it for WC soccer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> I've got tired of waiting for the GG2 so I got the Slingbox 500 instead. I need it for WC soccer.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


I have both. I have an older Slingbox and use it any time I want to watch something live. I use the GG for all other watching. Its easier to REW/FF using the GG than the Slingbox.

A note for setting up the Slingbox, test it out at work ASAP. You may need to change the ports so that you can get by any ports that are blocked. You don't want to try and watch a game and find out it is blocked.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

For fans of the Slingbox, I notice that BestBuy has the model 350 on sale for $129, free shipping.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sling-media-slingbox-350/6578328.p?id=1218760187865&skuId=6578328


----------



## SteelersFan (Nov 5, 2006)

VABlitz said:


> Any chance they will let me transcode and download outside my home network. It would be nice to get new shows when I am on the road to be able to watch them on the plane ride home...I could do that with my Vulkano, it just was not very stable.
> Also, I would like better device compatibility (Transformer Prime) and HD content for my laptop.


Ahh, the Vulkano. My Vulkano Flow is still running strong albeit lately it seems there's been some issues with buffering. When it works, it works really good and for $100, it was hard to not take the plunge! Wish they updates the set-up software. It's trash.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It appears that some folks are missing *the primary mission of the GenieGo*...*to allow mobile viewing without any dependency/connectivity to WIFI*.

The streaming aspect is secondary, and not the main intent of this technology...it just happened to become an added feature/capability.

As an owner of a Slingbox and GenieGo...the differences in what they are designed for are clear.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

GGs are currently marketed (and supported) as being able to download or stream, and that's consistent with my recent experience. The hardware was designed to do both, even though the software may have been rolled-out in phases.

When I used the GG2, I had no issues streaming content to my iPhone while out of home, as long as I had a "steady" 700kbps (or better) wifi connection. I never used a Slingbox, so I don't know if it streams any better with a "spotty" internet connection.



> *Watch anywhere-without an Internet connection.*
> GenieGO lets you download and watch shows recorded on your HD DVR on up to five different devices, so everyone in your family can enjoy their favorites anytime, anywhere-all at the same time. No Internet connection required to watch, so you can watch without interruption.
> 
> [...]
> ...


----------



## shaka999 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm curious if anyone using iOS devices is happy with the Genio Go app? My beef isn't with the video quality or capability, it's with getting the content onto my iPad/phone. Let me explain..

For the short while I had an Andriod Nexus 7 tablet I had GG running and it worked well. When a show was done transcoding it would download in the background and be ready to watch whenever I wanted. This is not how iOS works. On both my pad and phone I have to babysit the downloads. It will not just start downloading, you have to open the app yourself to get it started. Once it's downloading the app needs to stay up front and active to keep downloading. If your device goes to sleep it stops downloading. 

This really gets bothersome fast. If you open the app and it has 10 show to download it can take quite a bit of time... I just want it to work like the Nexus did. 

I should add that iOS has settings to allow apps to update content in the background. You can turn this on/off in the settings menu on a per app basis. Genie Go does not even show up on this list implying it isn't even coded to try and download in the background....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You're right; it doesn't have that ability. Downloading, however, is fairly fast, but really slows down if other material is being transcoded. I usually work on my laptop while downloading, and never more than a half dozen programs at a time, so it's less of a bother to me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I wonder with IOS 8's multitasking function if a future update to the client will solve the background download issue?


----------



## shaka999 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just noticed another thing on GG, you can't transcode on-demand content. I was hoping to get Game of Thrones on my pad. I downloaded the on-demand content and it doesn't show on the GG. I know I could stream it but I want to be able to watch without a network connection...


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Correct, VOD/PPV is not supported. That has been known for a while. 

It would be nice if they were supported.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

shaka999 said:


> I'm curious if anyone using iOS devices is happy with the Genio Go app? My beef isn't with the video quality or capability, it's with getting the content onto my iPad/phone. Let me explain..


If you iOS device is jailbroken, I have solution for you, otherwise, never mind


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

What are my options with a Surface RT and Windows Phone 8.1? The last app update for DirecTV and Windows Phone was 2.5 years ago. The only thing I can do with the app is schedule a recording. I HATE that they plaster "Everywhere / *Any Device" (*every device except what I own) on their advertising but its really only iOS and Droid that get the goodies.

If on home wifi, can the GG be accessed via browser (IP of GG) to stream?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jasqid said:


> If on home wifi, can the GG be accessed via browser (IP of GG) to stream?


Just a browser won't work. You need a client to stream, as well as play back downloaded transcodes..


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Try downloading the windows 8.1 program from DTV and see if it will install.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Duplicate post


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm running the standard PC Client on a Win8.1 Asus Laptop / Tablet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Surfaca RF,



Jasqid said:


> What are my options with a Surface RT


none.


----------



## js_specials (Apr 22, 2009)

shaka999 said:


> Just noticed another thing on GG, you can't transcode on-demand content. I was hoping to get Game of Thrones on my pad. I downloaded the on-demand content and it doesn't show on the GG. I know I could stream it but I want to be able to watch without a network connection...


You can download the hbogo app (along with a ton of other stations) for the on demand stuff.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Quite so, and welcome to the forum!

Unfortunately, HBOGO does require an active (and decent!) internet feed.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I like my geniego. Only thing it is missing is the ability to stream over cell on an ios device. I don't understand why android has this only 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

compnurd said:


> I like my geniego. Only thing it is missing is the ability to stream over cell on an ios device. I don't understand why android has this only
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


jailbreaking removes this restriction


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

So it is an ios restriction and not an app one?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

compnurd said:


> So it is an ios restriction and not an app one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


No is a DirecTV restriction


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I ordered a GenieGo last week and received the first version. I'm returning it to hold out for the newer version.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tsduke said:


> I ordered a GenieGo last week and received the first version. I'm returning it to hold out for the newer version.


Did you order it from DIRECTV or a dealer like Solid Signal?


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

RAD said:


> Did you order it from DIRECTV or a dealer like Solid Signal?


Directv via phone. Was about $25 cheaper with free shipping included than SolidSignal.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You might want to call Solid Signal and see if they do have the GG 2 available if you really must have one. Remember, DIRECTV considers the GG and GG2 the same, just like a HR34 and HR44 are the same. Based on how much better the GG 2 works I'd just pay the extra $'s and not take chances with DIRECTV ordering.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Yea, and I know that, but hoped it wasn't true for the GenioGo or I would get lucky. No big deal. They credited and are sending a label.


----------

